# presa canario show



## perro de presa canario

hi . i have a beautiful 9 week old presa canario and was wondering how to get into dog shows. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jugsmalone

Can we have some pics please?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dober

Welcome to the forum! Can you let me know where in the world you are located, so I can send you country specific information? 

The Presa canario is a beautiful breed, but very uncommon in the UK so I'd hazard a guess at the states?  Is he AKC resgistered?


----------



## perro de presa canario

Still need to upload some pics onto my laptop so will do as soon as. and thank you very much. im located in scotland he is kc activity registered and has 5 generation papers with high quality parents. been looking for the perfect pup for over a year now and finally found one. just love the breed and really want to show him (when he gets a bit older) or even if they do puppy shows, dont know much about how they work. By the way beautiful doberman you have. parents used to have two, they make amazing family dogs and yours is an amazing example


----------



## Dober

perro de presa canario said:


> Still need to upload some pics onto my laptop so will do as soon as. and thank you very much. im located in scotland he is kc activity registered and has 5 generation papers with high quality parents. been looking for the perfect pup for over a year now and finally found one. just love the breed and really want to show him (when he gets a bit older) or even if they do puppy shows, dont know much about how they work. By the way beautiful doberman you have. parents used to have two, they make amazing family dogs and yours is an amazing example


Thank you very much! 

Im sorry, im not a great help when it comes to the presa as I have never even seen one in the UK! Do the UK kennel club recognise them as a breed, I didnt think they did? Are his 5 generation papers something the breeder made you, or are they FCI papers?

If they dont recognise them as a breed but the FCI do, you *might* be able to compete with him under import breed register classes. Again though, I have no experience here so maybe give the kennel club a call or drop them an email and see if they can guide you here?

Contact Us - The Kennel Club

I know some breed clubs hold get togethers, and I know one of the Cane Corso breed clubs was planning on having a show (like a champ show with no points) but dont know if anything actually came of it. They definitely have club meets and also meet at events to get together (I saw them at an event in Sufolk not long ago they were too amazing im impressed with myself I didnt bring one home ). Maybe have a chat with some of the presa breed clubs and see if they can advice you on events you can enter into?

Of course any dog can enter into companion dog shows, they dont need to be kennel club registered at all and are still good fun 

Will you please bring him down south so I can give him a cuddle?


----------



## Spellweaver

It is not a breed recognised by the kennel Club - not even on the Imported Breeds Register, so unfortunately you won't be able to compete at anything other than companion shows - and of course in agility, obedience, flyball, and HTM.

The way forward would be for the breed clubs to write to the KC and apply to become a recognised club and for the breed to be included on the Imported Breeds register. I'm not sure of the process but it can be done with quite a small amount of dogs in the UK - there were only about 20 or so bergamascos in the country when they were first put onto the Imported Breeds register.

Then, once they are on the register, you can begin to compete in the show ring against other breeds on the import register. Every championship show (including Crufts from 2013) holds import register classes, and quite a lot of open shows do. The only trouble is, when you win best of breed in an import register class you cannot go forward into the group competition  but they do let you do a lap of honour at the beginning of the group!


----------



## ESA786

i have a presa canario who is 5 months of age and weighs 35kg i also checked on the kennelclub website and its not recognised,i have been doing some research and they are legal in the uk and also i have been ntrested in dog shows as hes qiuet a beauty full black the most rarest colour


----------



## Lurcherlad

This is an ancient thread and none of the posters are on the forum now.


----------



## ESA786

All dogs should be able to compete


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> This is an ancient thread and none of the posters are on the forum now.


----------

